# TE Stuff in the Classifieds.



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just posted some TE stuff in the classifieds..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Going with the Revolution?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, how many locos will you convert to the new system? I'm just curious since this is sort of a new market for Aristo, since most of their business is trackside TE right now. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom..... Yup...........

Greg..... 3 are setup so far and have been running for the better part of a month. 6 more will be converted shortly. As with any new system, much testing has been done and with a number of different brands of locomotives and sound systems. 

Bottom line on all the installations. It works.....

PS...... All the other TE items have been sold. MLS Classifieds are sooooooooooper....  

I just listed a brand new, complete Sierra 8321026 Diesel module for the GP-38 with/Nathan K5.... Just in case anyone might be interested.  

And a used Sierra GP7/9 complete with box, battery, etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I may be saling some of my TEs in Sept. But I will keep the TE lash ups of 3 locos because its just cheaper and they are paid for.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

TE's??? *Don't* sell 'em to JJ!!!!!!


----------

